# Media Player with Subtitle and XVid Support?



## drunkmac (Jan 14, 2005)

I recently got this great Thailand movie Ive been watching, but it came with some subtitle files. It is encoded AC3 Audio with XVid compression. Anyone know a good player for Mac OS X that supports XVid and has subtitles? The subtitle files are .srt files.

Thank youuu.


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 14, 2005)

Nevermind.. someone reccomended MPlayer which I never bothered to really use. Worked great except audio was a bit low.


----------



## madeirense (Mar 5, 2006)

VLC, amigo. videolan.org


----------

